
What Apple gets about competition - byrneseyeview
http://equityprivate.typepad.com/ep/2008/04/the-five-circle.html
======
goofygrin
holy crap, is there a cliffnotes?

~~~
sanj
Yes:

"They intend to make money because of my desires, not despite them."

